# Bentyl and Bloody Stools



## nomorecookies (Oct 5, 2012)

So my Dr. prescribed me Bentyl 10 mg capsules.

I had been taking 1 before eating but it was not helping, so I noticed that Dr. said I could take 2 before eating.

So yesterday was my first time taking two pills before eating.

Now next day, my stool is red, looks bloody.

This has never happened to me before. 

Is it a side effect of Bentyl?

Thanks for any help!!!


----------

